# Israele: quarta dose per over 60 e personale sanitario



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2021)

Mentre in Europa si discute e si attua la terza dose, in Israele sono già belli avanti con la quarta. Come riporta Bloomberg, gli over 60 e personale medico dovrà ricevere la quarta dose. Inoltre chi riceverà la seconda dose, dopo tre mesi, potrà farsi la terza dose.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ovviamente, noi siamo alla mercè di questi pazzi assassini criminali e dovremo seguirli a ruota.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mentre in Europa si discute e si attua la terza dose, in Israele sono già belli avanti con la quarta. Come riporta Bloomberg, gli over 60 e personale medico dovrà ricevere la quarta dose. Inoltre chi riceverà la seconda dose, dopo tre mesi, potrà farsi la terza dose. A riportarlo è Bloomberg.


Che strazio.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mentre in Europa si discute e si attua la terza dose, in Israele sono già belli avanti con la quarta. Come riporta Bloomberg, gli over 60 e personale medico dovrà ricevere la quarta dose. Inoltre chi riceverà la seconda dose, dopo tre mesi, potrà farsi la terza dose. A riportarlo è Bloomberg.


Che siano maledetti

Loro e i cinesi, sono i veri ratti sulla faccia della Terra.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che strazio.


Ma poi in base a cosa dobbiamo fare la quarta dose? Ma quale evidenza ci sono?
Mi pare che ormai funzioni così: vabbè dai chi più ne ha più ne metta, tanto male non può fare.
Ma ci stiamo rendendo conto? Questa è shcihenzahhh non SCIENZA. Questa è manigolderia. È schifo.
Ma per piacere


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma poi in base a cosa dobbiamo fare la quarta dose? Ma quale evidenza ci sono?
> Mi pare che ormai funzioni così: vabbè dai chi più ne ha più ne metta, tanto male non può fare.
> Ma ci stiamo rendendo conto? Questa è shcihenzahhh non SCIENZA. Questa è manigolderia. È schifo.
> Ma per piacere


Ma che non faccia male è tutto da vedere e da capire ...

Questo è il nostro big bang.


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2021)

sì "il laboratorio vivente Pfizer" va sempre in anticipo e dopo qualche mese sistematicamente succede qui.
nel mentre solite dichiarazioni ad hoc per non preoccupare "vedremo, decideremo in base ai dati" e puntualmente accade.

del resto 1,8 miliardi di dosi preacqustate già per il 2022 e il 2023 solo per Pfizer in Europa, quindi prevedono di continuare almeno altri due anni così.
poi c'è Moderna e chi altro si aggiunge eventualmente.
basta fare i conti


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma che non faccia male è tutto da vedere e da capire ...
> 
> Questo è il nostro big bang.


Certo, ma secondo me loro ragionano così ormai. Ed è tutta una questione di interessi stop


----------



## smallball (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo, ma secondo me loro ragionano così ormai. Ed è tutta una questione di interessi stop


È esclusivamente una questione di interessi e di soldi, tantissimi soldi


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mentre in Europa si discute e si attua la terza dose, in Israele sono già belli avanti con la quarta. Come riporta Bloomberg, gli over 60 e personale medico dovrà ricevere la quarta dose. Inoltre chi riceverà la seconda dose, dopo tre mesi, potrà farsi la terza dose. A riportarlo è Bloomberg.


La situazione rischia di sfuggire di mano.. Se non è già successo.. 
Nel mio piccolo posso solo dire che non ho mai avuto così tanti contagiati nei conoscenti come ora


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> È esclusivamente una questione di interessi e di soldi, tantissimi soldi


E la salutehhhh?
La scihenziahh?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La situazione rischia di sfuggire di mano.. Se non è già successo..
> Nel mio piccolo posso solo dire che non ho mai avuto così tanti contagiati nei conoscenti come ora


Io manco uno. Ne a Milano né in Sicilia.
E questo comunque non c’entra molto con la quarta dose


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io manco uno. Ne a Milano né in Sicilia.
> E questo comunque non c’entra molto con la quarta dose


Anche io non ne conosco (e di tamponi se ne fanno...), in compenso però l'influenza stagionale sta facendo una strage.

Vorrei sapere dagli espertoni del jingle pfitzer le cause.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La situazione rischia di sfuggire di mano.. Se non è già successo..
> Nel mio piccolo posso solo dire che non ho mai avuto così tanti contagiati nei conoscenti come ora


siamo già in ritardissimo con le chiusure.
il vaccino ha parzialmente fallito perchè funziona ma

1 dura poco.
2 non è obbligatorio quindi tanti non lo hanno fatto mandando tutto in malora.

però da me non sento molti contagi per ora.


----------



## vota DC (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma poi in base a cosa dobbiamo fare la quarta dose? Ma quale evidenza ci sono?
> Mi pare che ormai funzioni così: vabbè dai chi più ne ha più ne metta, tanto male non può fare.
> Ma ci stiamo rendendo conto? Questa è shcihenzahhh non SCIENZA. Questa è manigolderia. È schifo.
> Ma per piacere


Probabilmente che la terza non era aggiornata alle varianti ma fondi di magazzino fermi ancora alla prima versione covid. Lo dico perché gli unici contagi in casa di riposo dove lavoro ci sono stati dopo la terza dose.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 2 non è obbligatorio quindi tanti non lo hanno fatto mandando tutto in malora.



siamo arrivati al punto che chi non ha la malattia la trasmette a chi è vaccinato per essa. e la gente ci crede pure.
oramai non ho piu parole.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Dicembre 2021)

E vai con la quarta.

Noi siamo alla settima. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2021)

vi rendete conto che siamo passati da "forse potrebbe servire un richiamo annuale come per l'influenza" a "il vaccino cala di efficacia dopo sei mesi, richiamo a cinque mesi già" ed ora "dose consigliata a tre-quattro mesi"

ora con la quarta viene smentita l'ulteriore panzana "molti vaccini necessitano di tre dosi, niente di strano"

significa fare 3-4 vaccinazioni di massa all'anno potenzialmente
50 milioni di italiani dovrebbero vaccinarsi 4 volte all'anno...se non si fa una rivoluzione così credo mai ci sarà
e non è che nel mentre tutto scorre normalmente, uno si assenta mezza giornata ogni tre-quattro mesi e poi torna alla normalità
"magari" fosse così
per far ciò è necessario un clima di costante tensione e trincea, perchè altrimenti non se ne avverte l'urgenza impellente e lo fanno in pochi

qui si parla di quarta ma nello stesso articolo c'è scritto della quinta a quattro mesi


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Anche io non ne conosco (e di tamponi se ne fanno...), in compenso però l'influenza stagionale sta facendo una strage.
> 
> Vorrei sapere dagli espertoni del jingle pfitzer le cause.


La mia compagna ha una bella influenza. Tampone negativo. Idem la mia collega.
Sta girando una brutta influenza. Ah ma non c’era solo il coviddi?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Probabilmente che la terza non era aggiornata alle varianti ma fondi di magazzino fermi ancora alla prima versione covid. Lo dico perché gli unici contagi in casa di riposo dove lavoro ci sono stati dopo la terza dose.


Probabile. Quandi come sempre stanno facendo le
Cose ad minchiam. Senza nessun riscontro logico, senza fatti, senza studi. Così, alla viva il parroco.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

S


Alkampfer ha scritto:


> siamo arrivati al punto che chi non ha la malattia la trasmette a chi è vaccinato per essa. e la gente ci crede pure.
> oramai non ho piu parole.


Si crede a tutto ormai e si è pure contenti.
Come la baggianata che il vaccinato contagia meno e lo prende più raramente. Ceeeerto come no


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> vi rendete conto che siamo passati da "forse potrebbe servire un richiamo annuale come per l'influenza" a "il vaccino cala di efficacia dopo sei mesi, richiamo a cinque mesi già" ed ora "dose consigliata a tre-quattro mesi"
> 
> ora con la quarta viene smentita l'ulteriore panzana "molti vaccini necessitano di tre dosi, niente di strano"
> 
> ...


Io tutte ste dosi non ho intenzione di farle. Fosse
Così il vaccino è un fallimento. Non puoi vaccinare 60 milioni di persone ogni 4 mesi. O pensano ad una cura o basta e finirà come sempre è stato min natura


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo già in ritardissimo con le chiusure.
> il vaccino ha parzialmente fallito perchè funziona ma
> 
> 1 dura poco.
> ...


Parzialmente fallito? Io direi più che era inutile, visto che adesso sappiamo che anche i famosi 5 mesi erano una bufala.
Praticamente vi hanno iniettato un placebo.

Ma il problema sono chiaramente i non-vaccinati, che per qualche arcano motivo rendono questo virus, già furbo e senziente, ancora più pericoloso.

Fottuti terroristi novax!


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> S
> 
> Si crede a tutto ormai e si è pure contenti.
> Come la baggianata che il vaccinato contagia meno e lo prende più raramente. Ceeeerto come no


si certo, il vaccinato contagia meno del non vaccinato, lo dicono studi (alias: osservazioni) finanziati dai soliti, e basati su tamponi totalmente inaffidabili.
cosa vogliamo dire, è proprio vero che uno crede a quello che gli fa piu comodo.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Arrendetevi, ragazzi.

A breve chi è Covid-resistente o non si positivizza, verrà preso a sassate come fosse uno scherzo di natura da sopprimere. Se risulti negativo e non sei vaccinato, apriti cielo, ti ricoverano con una scusa e te lo mettono dentro a forza, bombardandoti di vaccino finché non diventa endemico.

Tanto lo scopo è quello, creare un mostro da nutrire per l'eternità dal quale non puoi scappare.


----------



## Walker (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La mia compagna ha una bella influenza. Tampone negativo. Idem la mia collega.
> Sta girando una brutta influenza. Ah ma non c’era solo il coviddi?


E chi ha detto che c'era solo il covid?
Da sempre in questa stagione girano una marea di altri coronavirus, come i rinovirus del raffreddore, i ceppi influenzali e quelli parainfluenzali.


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> S
> 
> Si crede a tutto ormai e si è pure contenti.
> Come la baggianata che il vaccinato contagia meno e lo prende più raramente. Ceeeerto come no


Si chiama auto-convincimento.
Nel loro inconscio sanno che hanno creduto agli elefanti che volano, ma non accettano di averlo fatto, e riflettono sugli altri la loro frustrazione, chiamandoli babbuini, creduloni ecc.

Fortuna che il tempo è galantuomo e che le bugie hanno le gambe corte.
Preparati, perché tra poco li vedrai uno ad uno salire sul carro dei contrari, come nel ‘43, in cui divennero tutti partigiani dalla sera alla mattina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2021)

Per me prima entriamo nell ottica che sarà una cosa tipo " vaccinazione stagionale " e meglio è per tutti. 
Toccherà farne una all anno chissà per quanti anni. 

E attenzione non è che con questo io sia concorde, la mia è una mera constatazione dei fatti.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me prima entriamo nell ottica che sarà una cosa tipo " vaccinazione stagionale " e meglio è per tutti.
> Toccherà farne una all anno chissà per quanti anni.
> 
> E attenzione non è che con questo io sia concorde, la mia è una mera constatazione dei fatti.



Se. Magari fosse così.


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me prima entriamo nell ottica che sarà una cosa tipo " vaccinazione stagionale " e meglio è per tutti.
> Toccherà farne una all anno chissà per quanti anni.


amico sei rimasto a mesi fa, aggiornati.
una all'anno si diceva a settembre-ottobre, siamo a minimo due già certificato ad ipotesi tre-quattro


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me prima entriamo nell ottica che sarà una cosa tipo " vaccinazione stagionale " e meglio è per tutti.
> Toccherà farne una all anno chissà per quanti anni.
> 
> E attenzione non è che con questo io sia concorde, la mia è una mera constatazione dei fatti.


Una all’anno? Avresti ragione se avessi un vaccino che fa il suo dovere.
Tuttavia, considerando che è molto probabile, a questo punto, che la protezione reale non duri più di un paio di mesi, mi sa che di richiami ne farai pure più di tre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> amico sei rimasto a mesi fa, aggiornati.
> una all'anno si diceva a settembre-ottobre, siamo a minimo due già certificato ad ipotesi tre-quattro


Beh magari con l'andare avanti si faranno dei vaccini più mirati e magari dureranno di più. 
Non lo so non sono medico, nella vita faccio altro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me prima entriamo nell ottica che sarà una cosa tipo " vaccinazione stagionale " e meglio è per tutti.
> Toccherà farne una all anno chissà per quanti anni.
> 
> E attenzione non è che con questo io sia concorde, la mia è una mera constatazione dei fatti.



Una all'anno ?
Il solito ottimista,Lollo !

Esiste una cosa,una singola cosa in cui la pensi in maniera anche leggermente negativa ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Una all’anno? Avresti ragione se avessi un vaccino che fa il suo dovere.
> Tuttavia, considerando che è molto probabile, a questo punto, che la protezione reale non duri più di un paio di mesi, mi sa che di richiami ne farai pure più di tre.


vedremo. 

Ma scusate ma c'è qualcuno che non ha mai fatto nessuna vaccinazione ? curiosità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una all'anno ?
> Il solito ottimista,Lollo !
> 
> Esiste una cosa,una singola cosa in cui la pensi in maniera anche leggermente negativa ?


 Ma sai che questo mio lato del carattere è sempre stata la mia forza ?
Son fatto cosi non posso farci nulla.


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh magari con l'andare avanti si faranno dei vaccini più mirati e magari dureranno di più.
> Non lo so non sono medico, nella vita faccio altro.


infatti ci limitiamo a riportare quanto dicono i cosiddetti esperti, non sono opinioni personali


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vedremo.
> 
> Ma scusate ma c'è qualcuno che non ha mai fatto nessuna vaccinazione ? curiosità.


Io ho fatto i classici vaccini quando ero piccolo, anche se poi non ho fatti i vari richiami.
Non faccio quello anti-influenzale perché non sono soggetto a rischio.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> si certo, il vaccinato contagia meno del non vaccinato, lo dicono studi (alias: osservazioni) finanziati dai soliti, e basati su tamponi totalmente inaffidabili.
> cosa vogliamo dire, è proprio vero che uno crede a quello che gli fa piu comodo.


Ma i fatti dimostrano le cose chiaramente:
Il vaccino serve?
Si, insieme alla bella stagione all’inizio ha tenuto a bada il virus. Si è protetto dagli effetti forti del coviddi.

Dura quanto dichiarato?
Assolutamente no e andrebbe fatto nei periodi di freddo per poi farlo scemare al ridosso della bella stagione.

Diminuisce il contagio:
Assolutamente no e si vede fin dall’inizio. Ci si contagia normalmente senza se e senza ma, pure con la terza dose


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> E chi ha detto che c'era solo il covid?
> Da sempre in questa stagione girano una marea di altri coronavirus, come i rinovirus del raffreddore, i ceppi influenzali e quelli parainfluenzali.


Ormai tutti sono convinti che esista solo il covid eh


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Si chiama auto-convincimento.
> Nel loro inconscio sanno che hanno creduto agli elefanti che volano, ma non accettano di averlo fatto, e riflettono sugli altri la loro frustrazione, chiamandoli babbuini, creduloni ecc.
> 
> Fortuna che il tempo è galantuomo e che le bugie hanno le gambe corte.
> Preparati, perché tra poco li vedrai uno ad uno salire sul carro dei contrari, come nel ‘43, in cui divennero tutti partigiani dalla sera alla mattina.


Si vero ma attenzione che c’è chi segue tutto come se fosse fede, come un dogma da seguire ad ogni costo.
Tanto anche quando le bugie vengano a galla, fanno tutti finta di niente


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Parzialmente fallito? Io direi più che era inutile, visto che adesso sappiamo che anche i famosi 5 mesi erano una bufala.
> Praticamente vi hanno iniettato un placebo.
> 
> Ma il problema sono chiaramente i non-vaccinati, che per qualche arcano motivo rendono questo virus, già furbo e senziente, ancora più pericoloso.
> ...


dire che è inutile è voler avere ragione a prescindere, i dati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
parecchi lo hanno fatto da quasi 1 anno devi considerare anche questo.
comunque deve arrivare almeno ad 1 anno l'efficacia altrimenti non è sufficiente a mio parere.

i novax si sono un grosso problema. anche questo sono i dati che lo dicono.
e la variante non c'entra una mazza checche se ne dica...

parlarne e continuare a voler la ragione non serve a niente, ne a me ne a nessuno. i fatti dicono che ad oggi siamo ancora nei casini.

chiudo!


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> E chi ha detto che c'era solo il covid?
> Da sempre in questa stagione girano una marea di altri coronavirus, come i rinovirus del raffreddore, i ceppi influenzali e quelli parainfluenzali.


C'è un boom di casi già da inizio novembre, tant' è che i più ottimisti prevedono che sarà anticipato il picco di febbraio. 
Sulle cause ognuno si faccia la sua idea, alcuni danno già la colpa al disuso delle mascherine...


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mentre in Europa si discute e si attua la terza dose, in Israele sono già belli avanti con la quarta. Come riporta Bloomberg, gli over 60 e personale medico dovrà ricevere la quarta dose. Inoltre chi riceverà la seconda dose, dopo tre mesi, potrà farsi la terza dose.


Siamo in mano a un branco di farabutti mescolati a incompetenti senza spina dorsale. 
Accumulano una serie indefinita di fallimenti e figure di m e, invece di cambiare rotta come logico dovrebbe essere, perpetuano i medesimi errori, con maggior stolta audacia. 

Quarta, quinta, sesta dose jingle bell... canterei anche io, se mi pagassero per dire cacate un tanto a puntura.
Madonna che voglia di rullare qualche cervello spento!


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma i fatti dimostrano le cose chiaramente:
> Il vaccino serve?
> Si, insieme alla bella stagione all’inizio ha tenuto a bada il virus. Si è protetto dagli effetti forti del coviddi.
> 
> ...


totalmente d'accordo sui primi 2 punti, bisognerebbe farlo a settembre e che durasse almeno 6-8 mesi.
forse è già sufficiente quello di adesso ma non puoi farlo a 60M di persone nello stesso mese... inoltre dovrebbero farlo tutti. ma tutti.

...ma sul contagio aiuta, non risolve ma aiuta, ci sono i dati. ma fondamentalmente, aiuta statisticamente troppo poco per superare l'anno senza chiusure.

anche quest'anno alla fine ci siamo avvicinati all'obiettivo ancora di più ma non lo abbiam centrato. vediamo altro giro altro regalo.


----------



## Walker (22 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> C'è un boom di casi già da inizio novembre, tant' è che i più ottimisti prevedono che sarà anticipato il picco di febbraio.
> Sulle cause ognuno si faccia la sua idea, alcuni danno già la colpa al disuso delle mascherine...


Intendi influenza?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto i classici vaccini quando ero piccolo, anche se poi non ho fatti i vari richiami.
> Non faccio quello anti-influenzale perché non sono soggetto a rischio.


Quello covid ? Fatto ?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> totalmente d'accordo sui primi 2 punti, bisognerebbe farlo a settembre e che durasse almeno 6-8 mesi.
> forse è già sufficiente quello di adesso ma non puoi farlo a 60M di persone nello stesso mese... inoltre dovrebbero farlo tutti. ma tutti.
> 
> ...ma sul contagio aiuta, non risolve ma aiuta, ci sono i dati. ma fondamentalmente, aiuta statisticamente troppo poco per superare l'anno senza chiusure.
> ...


Will io vedo che si contagiano tutti con il vaccino, i dati dicono questo. Lo riduce del 5%? Non basta.
Con il 90% delle persone vaccinate è chiaro che ci si contagia normalmente. E infatti siamo a 30k.
È stato ridicolo poter pensare che il vaccinato fosse quasi immune e lasciarlo libero dal tampone.
Sono le solite boiate che si pagano e ogni anno siamo punto e a capo


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Intendi influenza?


Si l'influenza stagionale


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *siamo già in ritardissimo con le chiusure*.
> il vaccino ha parzialmente fallito perchè funziona ma
> 
> 1 dura poco.
> ...


Perché a chiudere non tocca a te


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Will io vedo che si contagiano tutti con il vaccino, i dati dicono questo. Lo riduce del 5%? Non basta.
> Con il 90% delle persone vaccinate è chiaro che ci si contagia normalmente. E infatti siamo a 30k.
> È stato ridicolo poter pensare che il vaccinato fosse quasi immune e lasciarlo libero dal tampone.
> Sono le solite boiate che si pagano e ogni anno siamo punto e a capo


la percentuale di differenza di contagio non la so. penso sia circa il 50%.

detto questo, tamponare tutti è impossibile per mancanza di tempo proprio. o chiudi o provi questa alternativa che ha tenuto 3 mesi in più del normale i contagi sotto controllo.. un po' ci hai guadagnato ma non a sufficienza.
il mix appunto tra il fatto che il contagio c'è anche tra i vax anche se minore e il degrado della protezione inizia a venir fuori adesso (meglio che a settembre almeno).


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Perché a chiudere non tocca a te


e basta.......... ma smettila. quota qualcun'altro se vuoi litigare.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ma non vedete che siamo in una situazione di gatto che si morde la coda?

Questi vaggini funzionano? Sì
Ti contagi anche se sei vagginato? Sì
Il vaggino ti salva da forma grave? Sì
Il vaggino ti salva da forma grave ma è sicuro che ti evita di mandarti in ospedale? NOOOOO

Deduciamo dunque fra questi i quattro punti possiamo dire che ti puoi contagiare anche se sei vaccinato e puoi finire in ospedale anche se sei vagginato. Siccome la maggior parte della popolazione è vagginata è OVVIO che ad andare in ospedale sono i vaccinati per lo più.
Faccio un discorso superficiale che non si basa ne su numeri ne su nulla.
8 su 10 hanno il vaccino. 2 no vax vanno in ospedale 1 di loro in TI. 8 che hanno il vaccino, facciamo che 6 si contagiano 4 vanno in ospedale e due vanno in TI. 

La differenza tra un vax e no vax è molto bassa nonostante i vaccinati sono di più.. MA i no-vax sono di meno e dunque il loro peso è "minore" di quello dei vaccinati. La differenza di fatto è nulla se non poca.

Con questo non voglio dire che è meglio non vaccinarsi, perchè il vaggino di protegge, poco durevole, ma funziona. Ma ad intasare gli ospedali faccio davvero fatica a credere che siano novax quando 80% è vaccinata..


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la percentuale di differenza di contagio non la so. penso sia circa il 50%.
> 
> detto questo, tamponare tutti è impossibile per mancanza di tempo proprio. o chiudi o provi questa alternativa che ha tenuto 3 mesi in più del normale i contagi sotto controllo.. un po' ci hai guadagnato ma non a sufficienza.
> il mix appunto tra il fatto che il contagio c'è anche tra i vax anche se minore e il degrado della protezione inizia a venir fuori adesso (meglio che a settembre almeno).


E' inutile provare a calcolare la contagiosità tra vaccinati e non, il numero sarà sempre in difetto per i primi visto che gli altri hanno da mesi l'obbligo di tampone.
Gli unici dati credibili ed utili sono quelli legati alla forma grave e letalità della malattia che sono chiari e ribadiscono la relativa utilità dei vaccini finora introdotti.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh magari con l'andare avanti si faranno dei vaccini più mirati e magari dureranno di più.
> Non lo so non sono medico, nella vita faccio altro.


vi siete accorti che le aziende farmaceutiche hanno dichiarato che non danno i loro prodotti agli stati che non conferiscono immunità legale ? si ?
domande ? perplessità ?


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma i fatti dimostrano le cose chiaramente:
> Il vaccino serve?
> Si, insieme alla bella stagione all’inizio ha tenuto a bada il virus. Si è protetto dagli effetti forti del coviddi.
> 
> ...


stai però ignorando gli effetti avversi nel breve ( problemi cardiaci, slatentizzazioni ,etc ) , e nel lungo periodo ( dicono le stesse aziende farmaceutiche almeno 10 anni per vedere ... )
poi nella bella stagione cossiddetta l'influenza è ai minimi termini da che esiste l'uomo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' inutile provare a calcolare la contagiosità tra vaccinati e non, il numero sarà sempre in difetto per i primi visto che gli altri hanno da mesi l'obbligo di tampone.
> Gli unici dati credibili ed utili sono quelli legati alla forma grave e letalità della malattia che sono chiari e ribadiscono la relativa utilità dei vaccini finora introdotti.


ma infatti la contagiosità come fai a calcolarla dai dati? penso che sia impossibile...
calcoli, o meglio registri, quanti vaccinati la prendono e quanti novax la prendono. questo è l'unico dato che puoi vedere senza metterci di mezzo SE e MA.

poi va da se che se la prendi meno facilmente hai meno possibilità di contagiare, perchè se sei sano non contagi di certo  

ad ogni modo ormai anche quest'anno è andata. dal prossimo speriamo di avere qualche cosa in più a nostro favore.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vedremo.
> 
> Ma scusate ma c'è qualcuno che non ha mai fatto nessuna vaccinazione ? curiosità.


Io non l'ho mai fatta e mai la farò


----------



## pazzomania (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma infatti la contagiosità come fai a calcolarla dai dati? penso che sia impossibile...
> calcoli, o meglio registri, quanti vaccinati la prendono e quanti novax la prendono. questo è l'unico dato che puoi vedere senza metterci di mezzo SE e MA.
> 
> poi va da se che se la prendi meno facilmente hai meno possibilità di contagiare, perchè se sei sano non contagi di certo
> ...


Chi è vaccinato contagia alla stessa maniera di un non vaccinato nei primi giorni

Non è che se fai il vaccino, gli anticorpi hanno le pistole, il virus ti entra comunque in corpo.

Ma replicandosi meno, se un non vaccinato è contagioso per 8 giorni, un vaccinato è contagioso per 3 giorni soltanto.

Quindi si, un vaccinato contagia meno, molto meno, ma contagia.

Ormai è chiaro.


----------



## Walker (22 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si l'influenza stagionale


Se fai mente locale, ricorderai bene che un anno fa a quest'ora eravamo praticamente in lockdown già da un po', con modalità non molto diverse da quelle del marzo precedente.
Trattandosi in tutti i casi (Covid, influenza, raffreddori vari & co.) di virus respiratori, la cui via di contagio è in massima parte costituita appunto dalle vie respiratorie, è automatico che le restrizioni, le chiusure, lo smart working, il "distanziamento sociale" (termine a dir poco odioso) e le altre precauzioni note abbiano non solo agito sul Covid, ma anche sugli altri "colleghi" stagionali, riducendone drasticamente la diffusione.
Quest'anno invece la situazione è diversa, ed i virus stagionali hanno ripreso a girare alla grande.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma infatti la contagiosità come fai a calcolarla dai dati? penso che sia impossibile...
> calcoli, o meglio registri, quanti vaccinati la prendono e quanti novax la prendono. questo è l'unico dato che puoi vedere senza metterci di mezzo SE e MA.
> 
> poi va da se che se la prendi meno facilmente hai meno possibilità di contagiare, perchè se sei sano non contagi di certo
> ...


Quindi gli ansintomatici non contagiano?
Io non credo.. anche perché non l'ho mai sentita questa... cosa intendi con sano ? perché ahimè esistono 2 forme di sani


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Se fai mente locale, ricorderai bene che un anno fa a quest'ora eravamo praticamente in lockdown già da un po', con modalità non molto diverse da quelle del marzo precedente.
> Trattandosi in tutti i casi (Covid, influenza, raffreddori vari & co.) di virus respiratori, la cui via di contagio è in massima parte costituita appunto dalle vie respiratorie, è automatico che le restrizioni, le chiusure, lo smart working, il "distanziamento sociale" (termine a dir poco odioso) e le altre precauzioni note abbiano non solo agito sul Covid, ma anche sugli altri "colleghi" stagionali, riducendone drasticamente la diffusione.
> Quest'anno invece la situazione è diversa, ed i virus stagionali hanno ripreso a girare alla grande.


Non faccio un paragone con l'anno scorso, sarebbe inutile, però il fatto che quest'anno l'influenza stagionale sia così aggressiva (sono riflessioni riportate anche dai giornali, non esistono ancora analisi a riguardo) mi fa credere che dopo un anno di semi-lockdown il nostro sistema immunitario si sia indebolito più di quanto si creda. Leggo che alcuni danno la colpa al disuso delle mascherine, ma questo non ha senso visto che non sono mai state utilizzate nella nostra società prima del 2019. Semmai è il contrario, averle usate così tanto non ha permesso al nostro organismo lo scorso inverno di reagire contro virus e batteri che normalmente affronta, abbassando il livello di anticorpi.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la percentuale di differenza di contagio non la so. penso sia circa il 50%.
> 
> detto questo, tamponare tutti è impossibile per mancanza di tempo proprio. o chiudi o provi questa alternativa che ha tenuto 3 mesi in più del normale i contagi sotto controllo.. un po' ci hai guadagnato ma non a sufficienza.
> il mix appunto tra il fatto che il contagio c'è anche tra i vax anche se minore e il degrado della protezione inizia a venir fuori adesso (meglio che a settembre almeno).


Non dico di tamponare tutti ma un minimo di controllo si. Ad esempio, un mio amico che sta a Dubai mi ha detto che li devono fare un tampone ogni 10 giorni anche i vaccinati. La verità è che a noi manca tutto: l’organizzazione, la competenza, la buona volontà e la BUONA FEDE.
Di chiusure manco ne parlo, non esistono più per me. E come vedi anche i governanti non ci pensano ed è meglio che stiano attenti perché a lungo andare non finisce bene


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dire che è inutile è voler avere ragione a prescindere, i dati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> parecchi lo hanno fatto da quasi 1 anno devi considerare anche questo.
> comunque deve arrivare almeno ad 1 anno l'efficacia altrimenti non è sufficiente a mio parere.
> 
> ...


Appunto, i dati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, e anche le dichiarazioni dei politici. Ma il problema è che non li si vuole vedere o sentire.

Un vaccino la cui durata potrebbe addirittura essere inferiore ai 5 mesi previsti, onestamente parlando, che copertura ti aspetti che abbia su una variante Delta che è ancora presente oggi, sebbene oramai si parli solo di Omicron?

I novax sono un problema solo se il punto di vista della vaccinazione diventa ideologico. Se invece si rimane sul pratico, si scopre che la situazione è ben diversa da come la dipingono.

Ad oggi la situazione è:
I vaccinati sono immunizzati? No, sebbene lo dicessero all'inizio.
I vaccinati hanno una carica virale più bassa? No, sebbene lo dicessero all'inizio.
I vaccinati sono meno portatori di contagio? No, sebbene lo dicessero all'inizio.
I vaccinati, nei rarissimi casi di forma grave, scappano dalla terapia intensiva? No, sebbene lo dicessero all'inizio.
I vaccinati possono evitare i tamponi? No, sebbene lo dicessero all'inizio.

Il resto, willcoyote85, con tutto il rispetto, sono discorsi da bar, anche perché oramai persino Sileri, Draghi e compagnia dicono il contrario di quello che si dice qui dentro.


----------



## danjr (22 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mentre in Europa si discute e si attua la terza dose, in Israele sono già belli avanti con la quarta. Come riporta Bloomberg, gli over 60 e personale medico dovrà ricevere la quarta dose. Inoltre chi riceverà la seconda dose, dopo tre mesi, potrà farsi la terza dose.


Orami pare comunque accertato che più dosi non provocano maggiori rischi rispetto alle due iniziali


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> vi siete accorti che le aziende farmaceutiche hanno dichiarato che non danno i loro prodotti agli stati che non conferiscono immunità legale ? si ?
> domande ? perplessità ?


Non lo sapevo…
Eh ma loro sono altruisti…


----------



## Walker (22 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non faccio un paragone con l'anno scorso, sarebbe inutile, però il fatto che quest'anno l'influenza stagionale sia così aggressiva (sono riflessioni riportate anche dai giornali, non esistono ancora analisi a riguardo) mi fa credere che dopo un anno di semi-lockdown il nostro sistema immunitario si sia indebolito più di quanto si creda. Leggo che alcuni danno la colpa al disuso delle mascherine, ma questo non ha senso visto che non sono mai state utilizzate nella nostra società prima del 2019. Semmai è il contrario, averle usate così tanto non ha permesso al nostro organismo lo scorso inverno di reagire contro virus e batteri che normalmente affronta, abbassando il livello di anticorpi.


Mah, onestamente non credo ad un indebolimento del sistema immunitario a causa delle mascherine.
Sennò, in base a questo presupposto, certe categorie di persone che da sempre sono obbligati all'uso della mascherina quasi tutti i giorni dalla mattina alla sera (medici ospedalieri e segnatamente chirurghi, personale paramedico di sala operatoria e diversi altri...) dovrebbero essere tutti immunocompromessi, e non mi sembra sia così...


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io non l'ho mai fatta e mai la farò


idem con patate.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> stai però ignorando gli effetti avversi nel breve ( problemi cardiaci, slatentizzazioni ,etc ) , e nel lungo periodo ( dicono le stesse aziende farmaceutiche almeno 10 anni per vedere ... )
> poi nella bella stagione cossiddetta l'influenza è ai minimi termini da che esiste l'uomo.


Purtroppo questo è uno dei problemi di questo vaccino: ci sono sicuramente effetti collaterali a breve termine e non si conoscono per nulla quelli a lungo termine. Nello stesso tempo, anche se aiutato dalla bella stagione, il vaccino ha funzionato


----------



## gabri65 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Wuhan (e collegate): "Tutto procede secondo i piani, anzi siamo oltre le più rosee aspettative. La gente addirittura sta facendo il tifo per la nuova normalità, risultato insperato. Si stanno bevendo qualsiasi cosa. Complimenti a tutti."


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi è vaccinato contagia alla stessa maniera di un non vaccinato nei primi giorni
> 
> Non è che se fai il vaccino, gli anticorpi hanno le pistole, il virus ti entra comunque in corpo.
> 
> ...


Molto meno? Ci sono dati certi a supporto. L’esperienza reale tende a dimostrare altro


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Orami pare comunque accertato che più dosi non provocano maggiori rischi rispetto alle due iniziali


E sulla base di cosa più dosi ti proteggono di più?


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questo è uno dei problemi di questo vaccino: ci sono sicuramente effetti collaterali a breve termine e non si conoscono per nulla quelli a lungo termine. Nello stesso tempo, anche se aiutato dalla bella stagione, il vaccino ha funzionato


la carica virale sopra i 20° è bassissima, oltre i 28° è quasi pari a zero.
questo te lo trovi pure sul sito dell'istituto di sanità.
è stato fatto anche uno studio specifico per questo tipo di sars.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> la carica virale sopra i 20° è bassissima, oltre i 28° è quasi pari a zero.
> questo te lo trovi pure sul sito dell'istituto di sanità.
> è stato fatto anche uno studio specifico per questo tipo di sars.


Questo lo immaginavo


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quindi gli ansintomatici non contagiano?
> Io non credo.. anche perché non l'ho mai sentita questa... cosa intendi con sano ? perché ahimè esistono 2 forme di sani


per sano intendo non malato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2021)

Io credo nella buona fede degli Scienziati/Medici. Non parlo di quelli che vanno in TV, parlo di quelle persone che manco sappiamo che esistono. Per me ce la mettono tutta e fanno del loro meglio. Ma poi succede sempre qualcosa... Quel qualcosa inizio a pensare che siano i Cinesi che smollano le varianti appena esce un vaccino decente. Perché è innegabile che il vaccino qualcosa abbia fatto, la situazione quest'anno è stata decisamente migliore rispetto lo scorso anno, chi lo nega è cieco.

Faccio fatica a credere che tutti gli Scienziati di questa terra siano collusi.... Mi vien più da pensare che i musi gialli ancor prima di far uscire il Covid, avessero già in cassaforte le varianti da usare a loro piacimento.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo lo immaginavo


pertanto possiamo affermare con assoluta certezza, che nel periodo primavera estate , il vaccino oltre a non avere alcuno scopo di esistere, porta in sè rischi totalmente inutili, oltre che sconosciuti.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non lo sapevo…
> Eh ma loro sono altruisti…


santi subito!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non dico di tamponare tutti ma un minimo di controllo si. Ad esempio, un mio amico che sta a Dubai mi ha detto che li devono fare un tampone ogni 10 giorni anche i vaccinati. La verità è che a noi manca tutto: l’organizzazione, la competenza, la buona volontà e la BUONA FEDE.
> Di chiusure manco ne parlo, non esistono più per me. E come vedi anche i governanti non ci pensano ed è meglio che stiano attenti perché a lungo andare non finisce bene


tamponi ogni 10 giorni così per l'aria che tira? bah non mi pare una cosa sensata.
se uno sta in casa son cavoli suoi. ma poi per me tutti sti tamponi non servono a niente...
figurati se quelli positivi stanno in isolamennto. ci credo zero.

dici che non pensano alle chiusure? non lo so, vedremo. per me tempo 10 giorni si ricomincia. ma anche meno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Orami pare comunque accertato che più dosi non provocano maggiori rischi rispetto alle due iniziali


di quali rischi parli?


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io credo nella buona fede degli Scienziati/Medici. Non parlo di quelli che vanno in TV, parlo di quelle persone che manco sappiamo che esistono. Per me ce la mettono tutta e fanno del loro meglio. Ma poi succede sempre qualcosa... Quel qualcosa inizio a pensare che siano i Cinesi che smollano le varianti appena esce un vaccino decente. *Perché è innegabile che il vaccino qualcosa abbia fatto, la situazione quest'anno è stata decisamente migliore rispetto lo scorso anno, chi lo nega è cieco.*
> 
> Faccio fatica a credere che tutti gli Scienziati di questa terra siano collusi.... Mi vien più da pensare che i musi gialli ancor prima di far uscire il Covid, avessero già in cassaforte le varianti da usare a loro piacimento.


O magari anziché cieco non trova riscontro nelle numeriche sull'efficacia dei vaccini, visto che il COVID non è mai stato un virus pericoloso.
Anche nella prima ondata i morti e gli ospedalizzati erano una frazione dei contagiati totali, e più si sono fatti tamponi e si sono visti positivi più la forbice tra ospedalizzati e contagiati si è allargata, fino a diventare l'emergenza grottesca di oggi, dove ci si preoccupa del numero di contagi ma non ci si rende conto del numero di morti ridicolo.

Perché non considerare l'ipotesi che il numero di morti inferiore sia legato al fatto che il virus è meno pericoloso, visto che Delta non era il disastro planetario che doveva essere (anzi...), e Omicron è stata definita dal Sudafrica alla stregua del raffreddore?

Il problema è che si guardano i morti di oggi con quelli dello scorso anno e si dà direttamente ragione ai vaccini senza prove scientifiche, ma solo per questione di interesse privato. Le statistiche non si guardano in quel modo.
Vanno presi i dati di ogni giorno e tracciata una linea che indichi il trend. E se fai questo scopri subito che il vaccino è un placebo, perché se fosse stato davvero portentoso avresti avuto un calo drastico dal periodo vaccinale. Cosa che non è avvenuta.

D'altronde, lo ripeto, parliamo di un vaccino la cui durata della protezione reale non è nota, ma che sappiamo si è accorciata tremendamente dal valore propagandato inizialmente. Al punto che oggi si parla di richiami ogni 4 mesi. E non sappiamo nemmeno se duri davvero tanto, o duri di meno.
Un vaccino di questo livello cosa vuoi che protegga? Non fa neanche in tempo ad entrare in circolo che la sua carica protettiva si sta esaurendo.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> pertanto possiamo affermare con assoluta certezza, che nel periodo primavera estate , il vaccino oltre a non avere alcuno scopo di esistere, porta in sè rischi totalmente inutili, oltre che sconosciuti.


Su questo non sono del tutto sicuro eh


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Dicembre 2021)

E che me frega a me?
Mi faccio tutte quelle che servono, lamentarsi e piangere non serve a niente.
Certo, gradirei almeno si prendessero la briga di aggiornare sti vaccini vecchi!


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tamponi ogni 10 giorni così per l'aria che tira? bah non mi pare una cosa sensata.
> se uno sta in casa son cavoli suoi. ma poi per me tutti sti tamponi non servono a niente...
> figurati se quelli positivi stanno in isolamennto. ci credo zero.
> 
> dici che non pensano alle chiusure? non lo so, vedremo. per me tempo 10 giorni si ricomincia. ma anche meno.


Perfetto si ricomincia? Metà delle persone faranno, giustamente i cavoli propri, io in primis. Ancora dopo 2 anni chiusure e in questo caso sulla base del NULLA. Io voglio vedere quanto possono tirare la corda…il tempo sta finendo secondo me.
Ma poi si dovrebbe chiudere in base a cosa? Inoltre chiusure scellerate porteranno ad una drastica riduzione della campagna vaccinale


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E che me frega a me?
> Mi faccio tutte quelle che servono, lamentarsi e piangere non serve a niente.
> Certo, gradirei almeno si prendessero la briga di aggiornare sti vaccini vecchi!


Ma come fai a pensare una cosa così? Mah


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E che me frega a me?
> *Mi faccio tutte quelle che servono*, lamentarsi e piangere non serve a niente.
> Certo, gradirei almeno si prendessero la briga di aggiornare sti vaccini vecchi!


_Obbedisci perché speri che finisca. Ma è proprio perché obbedisci che non finirà mai_. (cit.)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a pensare una cosa così? Mah


Provocazione fine a se stessa.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Su questo non sono del tutto sicuro eh


non è un problema. ognuno ha la propria percezione, ti spiego la mia.
considerato , molto brevemente, che :

1. il prodotto è sperimentale 
2. nessuno mi sa dire che effetti avrà sulla mia persona nel breve,e lungo periodo
3. nel caso di eventi avversi la responsabilità cade su me stesso 
4. posso comunque ammalarmi
5. posso comunque infettare
6. se mi ammalo l'immunità naturale è migliore e piu duratura
7. conosco le cure eventualmente e sono in uno stato psico-fisico quasi ottimale
8. nessuno mi sa dire se sono già immune
9. nessuno mi sa dire se sono un no-responder
10. nella bella stagione vale il discorso fatto

la mia valutazione rischi-benefici pende totalmente verso sinistra.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E che me frega a me?
> Mi faccio tutte quelle che servono, lamentarsi e piangere non serve a niente.
> Certo, gradirei almeno si prendessero la briga di aggiornare sti vaccini vecchi!


passa a linux, scolta a me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perfetto si ricomincia? Metà delle persone faranno, giustamente i cavoli propri, io in primis. Ancora dopo 2 anni chiusure e in questo caso sulla base del NULLA. Io voglio vedere quanto possono tirare la corda…il tempo sta finendo secondo me.
> Ma poi si dovrebbe chiudere in base a cosa? Inoltre chiusure scellerate porteranno ad una drastica riduzione della campagna vaccinale


le persone han sempre fatto i cavoli propri finchè han potuto e continueranno a farlo finchè potranno, chi più chi meno.
alcuni beneficeranno anche dei buoni comportamenti altrui come è sempre stato e alcuni terranno aperto rischiando le multe ecc ecc..
come da 2 anni a questa parte per alcuni le chiusure son sempre sulla base del nulla... io non credo che ci saranno grossi cambiamenti da quel che abbiamo già visto.
inoltre spero e credo che le restrizioni saranno più efficaci e minori. ma questo non lo so e poi c'è sempre la variante dietro l'angolo che spariglia le carte............


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Provocazione fine a se stessa.


Per me è pure peggio…è brainwashing


----------



## davidsdave80 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Allucinante


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> non è un problema. ognuno ha la propria percezione, ti spiego la mia.
> considerato , molto brevemente, che :
> 
> 1. il prodotto è sperimentale
> ...


Vero ma di contro riesce a proteggerti dagli effetti peggiori anche se per breve tempo. E questo per le persone a rischio (pluri patologici e anziani) è un bene comunque


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> le persone han sempre fatto i cavoli propri finchè han potuto e continueranno a farlo finchè potranno, chi più chi meno.
> alcuni beneficeranno anche dei buoni comportamenti altrui come è sempre stato e alcuni terranno aperto rischiando le multe ecc ecc..
> come da 2 anni a questa parte per alcuni le chiusure son sempre sulla base del nulla... io non credo che ci saranno grossi cambiamenti da quel che abbiamo già visto.
> inoltre spero e credo che le restrizioni saranno più efficaci e minori. ma questo non lo so e poi c'è sempre la variante dietro l'angolo che spariglia le carte............


Ad oggi sono sulla base del nulla più assoluto piaccia o meno. Tanto per chiudere trovano sempre un scusa, prima le TI, poi i contagi, poi le ospedalizzazioni, poi di nuovo i contagi. È la pagliacciata è servita.
Ci sarà sempre una variante che ci sterminerà tutti e chiuderemo e poi non sarà successo nulla. Quanto deve durare sto circo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ad oggi sono sulla base del nulla più assoluto piaccia o meno. Tanto per chiudere trovano sempre un scusa, prima le TI, poi i contagi, poi le ospedalizzazioni, poi di nuovo i contagi. È la pagliacciata è servita.
> Ci sarà sempre una variante che ci sterminerà tutti e chiuderemo e poi non sarà successo nulla. Quanto deve durare sto circo?


finchè gli ospedali sono a rischio.
fino ad allora capirò le scelte, dopo vi darò ragione.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> finchè gli ospedali sono a rischio.
> fino ad allora capirò le scelte, dopo vi darò ragione.



Scelte tipo quella di non fare assolutamente niente per i trasporti, ad esempio. Perché la ministra sta a grattarsela e si occupa di altre cose.

Così la gente si ammassa e poi c'è la scusa per mettere le restrizioni, perchè è la gente che si deve autoregolamentare. Ne segue che chi ci governa è inutile (dal nostro punto di vista, dal loro la cosa è utilissima), se c'è qualcosa che non va ci si mette il crocione sopra e si dice che siamo incivili e fascisti.

C'è molto poco da capire, a mio modesto parere. Due anni, eh. Due anni.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vero ma di contro riesce a proteggerti dagli effetti peggiori anche se per breve tempo. E questo per le persone a rischio (pluri patologici e anziani) è un bene comunque


mettiamo anche che tu abbia ragione, ci sarebbe da discutere molto a lungo a riguardo.
il problema è che il personale sanitario non è a rischio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mentre in Europa si discute e si attua la terza dose, in Israele sono già belli avanti con la quarta. Come riporta Bloomberg, gli over 60 e personale medico dovrà ricevere la quarta dose. Inoltre chi riceverà la seconda dose, dopo tre mesi, potrà farsi la terza dose.


I fattoni di dosi anticovid


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> finchè gli ospedali sono a rischio.
> fino ad allora capirò le scelte, dopo vi darò ragione.


Adesso gli ospedali sono a rischio? NO


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> mettiamo anche che tu abbia ragione, ci sarebbe da discutere molto a lungo a riguardo.
> il problema è che il personale sanitario non è a rischio.


In che senso?


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> finchè gli ospedali sono a rischio.
> fino ad allora capirò le scelte, dopo vi darò ragione.


Ma gli ospedali saranno sempre a rischio, willcoyote85.

Ma il problema non è il COVID, ma i tagli scellerati alla sanità fatti in 25 anni di politiche neo-liberiste dei governi che si sono alternati.
Hanno distrutto uno dei migliori sistemi sanitari al mondo, al punto che persino 1500 persone in TI diventano un problema che sembra insormontabile, in un paese membro del G7. Siamo una delle 7 potenze mondiali, e ci lamentiamo di 1500 posti occupati manco fossimo in Burundi.

Questa emergenza è talmente fasulla, che un governo come il nostro si prende il lusso di sospendere medici ed infermieri non allineati.
Se in un periodo di cosiddetta emergenza, riduci il personale attivo che potrebbe salvare vite, come pensi che si possa credere a tale narrazione?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> O magari anziché cieco non trova riscontro nelle numeriche sull'efficacia dei vaccini, visto che il COVID non è mai stato un virus pericoloso.
> Anche nella prima ondata i morti e gli ospedalizzati erano una frazione dei contagiati totali, e più si sono fatti tamponi e si sono visti positivi più la forbice tra ospedalizzati e contagiati si è allargata, fino a diventare l'emergenza grottesca di oggi, dove ci si preoccupa del numero di contagi ma non ci si rende conto del numero di morti ridicolo.
> 
> Perché non considerare l'ipotesi che il numero di morti inferiore sia legato al fatto che il virus è meno pericoloso, visto che Delta non era il disastro planetario che doveva essere (anzi...), e Omicron è stata definita dal Sudafrica alla stregua del raffreddore?
> ...



Sfondi una porta aperta con me. Vatti a leggere i miei messaggi durante il primo locdaun, dicevo di tenere tutto aperto senza restrizioni. Che sia un complotto o meno non lo so, ma quest'anno è andata meglio dello scorso anno. Fine.


----------



## danjr (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> di quali rischi parli?


Di rischi che per asintoto tendono allo 0


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Adesso gli ospedali sono a rischio? NO


per me no, ma si inizia a vedere qualcosa di non buono.
infatti fino a 3 giorni fa parlavo diversamente ma in questi ultimi giorni i numeri sono cambiati molto e si iniziano a sentire amici o conoscenti contagiati a conferma di questo. se continua così a natale sarà un macello ed allora ci sarà poco da fare.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scelte tipo quella di non fare assolutamente niente per i trasporti, ad esempio. Perché la ministra sta a grattarsela e si occupa di altre cose.
> 
> Così la gente si ammassa e poi c'è la scusa per mettere le restrizioni, perchè è la gente che si deve autoregolamentare. Ne segue che chi ci governa è inutile (dal nostro punto di vista, dal loro la cosa è utilissima), se c'è qualcosa che non va ci si mette il crocione sopra e si dice che siamo incivili e fascisti.
> 
> C'è molto poco da capire, a mio modesto parere. Due anni, eh. Due anni.


fosse per me i trasporti pubblici li abolirei anche senza covid.
ad ogni modo qualsiasi cosa avessero fatto ci sarebbero state lamentele, come sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Di rischi che per asintoto tendono allo 0


ma che tipo di rischi intendo, problemi al cuore?


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In che senso?


nel senso che il personale sanitario < 60 anni non è a rischio quindi , prendendo per buono quanto dici, sono comunque maggiori i rischi che i benefici.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> O magari anziché cieco non trova riscontro nelle numeriche sull'efficacia dei vaccini, visto che il COVID non è mai stato un virus pericoloso.
> Anche nella prima ondata i morti e gli ospedalizzati erano una frazione dei contagiati totali, e più si sono fatti tamponi e si sono visti positivi più la forbice tra ospedalizzati e contagiati si è allargata, fino a diventare l'emergenza grottesca di oggi, dove ci si preoccupa del numero di contagi ma non ci si rende conto del numero di morti ridicolo.
> 
> Perché non considerare l'ipotesi che il numero di morti inferiore sia legato al fatto che il virus è meno pericoloso, visto che Delta non era il disastro planetario che doveva essere (anzi...), e Omicron è stata definita dal Sudafrica alla stregua del raffreddore?
> ...


Per cortesia cerchiamo di non finire nell'estremisimo puro mi riferisco ed entrambi poli. Ovviamente ognuno è libero di pensarla come crede, su questo siamo d'accordo però dal momento che in questo forum ci sono state persone contagiate o famigliari che hanno perso la vita, cerchiamo usare un tono più moderato per rispetto.
Grazie


----------



## gabri65 (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me no, ma si inizia a vedere qualcosa di non buono.
> infatti fino a 3 giorni fa parlavo diversamente ma in questi ultimi giorni i numeri sono cambiati molto e si iniziano a sentire amici o conoscenti contagiati a conferma di questo. se continua così a natale sarà un macello ed allora ci sarà poco da fare.
> 
> 
> ...



Tu fai la cosa fatta con criterio dimostrandone i benefici, e vedrai che in pochi si lamentano.

Non mi sembra che ci sia l'imbarazzo della scelta tra le cose fatte bene finora. Di quelle opposte, evito di farne un post altrimenti mi crasha il browser.


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per cortesia cerchiamo di non finire nell'estremisimo puro mi riferisco ed entrambi poli. Ovviamente ognuno è libero di pensarla come crede, su questo siamo d'accordo però dal momento che in questo forum ci sono state persone contagiate o famigliari che hanno perso la vita, cerchiamo usare un tono più moderato per rispetto.
> Grazie


Perdonami, ma onestamente questo cosa dovrebbe significare?
Le persone sono morte? Sì, e nessuno l'ha mai negato.

Il punto è, ne sono morti tanti? No, ne sono morti una frazione di chi si è contagiato in modo grave, che è una frazione di chi si è contagiato, che è una frazione di un'intera popolazione.
Ne sono morti una quantità insignificante da un punto di vista prettamente numerico. Chiaro che umanamente dispiace, ma se permetti non distruggo un paese intero, riduco le libertà, e inasprisco le folle solo per una manciata di morti.

I veri morti da COVID non sono quelli morti in ospedale per questa malattia, ma tutti i padri di famiglia che si sono suicidati perché non potevano portare più il pane a casa, a causa del lavoro perduto con il lockdown.
Sono i ragazzi morti a causa delle politiche scellerate su un vaccino, la cui stessa Pfizer ha dichiarato essere sperimentale visto il trial che finisce nel 2024.

Ripeto: mio padre è morto per gli strascichi di un'influenza. Non ho mai pensato di personalizzare la battaglia con questa malattia.

Rispetto per qualunque persona morta, ma da qui ad usarla come propaganda ce ne passa.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me no, ma si inizia a vedere qualcosa di non buono.
> infatti fino a 3 giorni fa parlavo diversamente ma in questi ultimi giorni i numeri sono cambiati molto e si iniziano a sentire amici o conoscenti contagiati a conferma di questo. se continua così a natale sarà un macello ed allora ci sarà poco da fare.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah i conoscenti, bene.
Chiudiamo tutto in base ammiocuggino?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> nel senso che il personale sanitario < 60 anni non è a rischio quindi , prendendo per buono quanto dici, sono comunque maggiori i rischi che i benefici.


Il personale sanitario è a rischio, te lo dico da figlio di medico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tu fai la cosa fatta con criterio dimostrandone i benefici, e* vedrai che in pochi si lamentano*.
> 
> Non mi sembra che ci sia l'imbarazzo della scelta tra le cose fatte bene finora. Di quelle opposte, evito di farne un post altrimenti mi crasha il browser.


ma dai basta vedere quello che succede qui nel nostro piccolo.
mi piacerebbe anche approfondire con esempi ma non posso andare oltre per la mia incolumità di utente


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il personale sanitario è a rischio, te lo dico da figlio di medico.


la valutazione rischi-benefici deve considerare , almeno, i punti scritti in precedenza. almeno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah i conoscenti, bene.
> Chiudiamo tutto in base ammiocuggino?


ma cosa c'entra? ti ho appena scritto che i numeri sono confermati da quel che si sente in giro.
va sempre a finire così chiudiamola tanto è lo stesso.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra? ti ho appena scritto che i numeri sono confermati da quel che si sente in giro.
> va sempre a finire così chiudiamola tanto è lo stesso.


Si ma io ad esempio non conosco nessun contagiato quindi? Cioè decidiamo in base alla percezione? O sarebbe meglio decidere sulla base di fatti reali?


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma onestamente questo cosa dovrebbe significare?
> Le persone sono morte? Sì, e nessuno l'ha mai negato.
> 
> Il punto è, ne sono morti tanti? No, ne sono morti una frazione di chi si è contagiato in modo grave, che è una frazione di chi si è contagiato, che è una frazione di un'intera popolazione.
> ...




Se domani le terapie intensive fossero piene al 100% vorrebbe dire 8 mila persone intubate su una popolazione di 60 milioni. Numeri infimi per bloccare un paese in termini assoluti. Tra l'altro non lo si bloccherebbe col 100%, ma molto prima, quindi 3/4 mila persone in ospedale fermano una nazione. Non è grottesco perdere tutte le libertà perché ci sono tipo 5mila persone in ospedale su 60 milioni?

Se ci pensi in questi mesi non si è fatto altro che parlare di come una "minoranza" no green pass fatta da milioni di persone non possa protestare e debba essere schiacciata come fossero vermi, subumani e rifiuti che condizionano la vita del paese, ma 4 mila persone che fermano tutto invece va bene.

C'è un evidente bug logico...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non faccio un paragone con l'anno scorso, sarebbe inutile, però il fatto che quest'anno l'influenza stagionale sia così aggressiva (sono riflessioni riportate anche dai giornali, non esistono ancora analisi a riguardo) mi fa credere che dopo un anno di semi-lockdown il nostro sistema immunitario si sia indebolito più di quanto si creda. Leggo che alcuni danno la colpa al disuso delle mascherine, ma questo non ha senso visto che non sono mai state utilizzate nella nostra società prima del 2019. Semmai è il contrario, averle usate così tanto non ha permesso al nostro organismo lo scorso inverno di reagire contro virus e batteri che normalmente affronta, abbassando il livello di anticorpi.


Anche da me fra colleghi e figli di colleghi una vera epidemia di influenza stagionale, ne parlavo proprio pochi giorni fa con @hakaishin . Ce ne era stato anche un antipasto i primi di ottobre e la beccai pure io. Altro cavallo di battaglia dei nostri mitici espertoni virostars: "con le mascherine praticamente azzerata l'influenza stagionale". Ahahahahahaha!


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Anche da me fra colleghi e figli di colleghi una vera epidemia di influenza stagionale, ne parlavo proprio pochi giorni fa con @hakaishin . Ce ne era stato anche un antipasto i primi di ottobre e la beccai pure io. Altro cavallo di battaglia dei nostri mitici espertoni virostars: "con le mascherine praticamente azzerata l'influenza stagionale". Ahahahahahaha!


Non ne azzeccano mai una


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ne azzeccano mai una


Ma che dici..."le prendono tutte" (cit.). Oppure "eh ma che volete, è un virus sconosciuto"...adesso diventerà sconosciuto anche quello dell'influenza ahaha


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma che dici..."le prendono tutte" (cit.). Oppure "eh ma che volete, è un virus sconosciuto"...adesso diventerà sconosciuto anche quello dell'influenza ahaha


Poverini, loro sono shienziatih!1!1! Non è colpa loro


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se domani le terapie intensive fossero piene al 100% vorrebbe dire 8 mila persone intubate su una popolazione di 60 milioni. Numeri infimi per bloccare un paese in termini assoluti. Tra l'altro non lo si bloccherebbe col 100%, ma molto prima, quindi 3/4 mila persone in ospedale fermano una nazione. Non è grottesco perdere tutte le libertà perché ci sono tipo 5mila persone in ospedale su 60 milioni?
> 
> Se ci pensi in questi mesi non si è fatto altro che parlare di come una "minoranza" no green pass fatta da milioni di persone non possa protestare e debba essere schiacciata come fossero vermi, subumani e rifiuti che condizionano la vita del paese, ma 4 mila persone che fermano tutto invece va bene.
> 
> C'è un evidente bug logico...


L'unico bug è nei loro..... meglio che mi taccia va la


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> O magari anziché cieco non trova riscontro nelle numeriche sull'efficacia dei vaccini, visto che il COVID non è mai stato un virus pericoloso.
> Anche nella prima ondata i morti e gli ospedalizzati erano una frazione dei contagiati totali, e più si sono fatti tamponi e si sono visti positivi più la forbice tra ospedalizzati e contagiati si è allargata, fino a diventare l'emergenza grottesca di oggi, dove ci si preoccupa del numero di contagi ma non ci si rende conto del numero di morti ridicolo.
> 
> Perché non considerare l'ipotesi che il numero di morti inferiore sia legato al fatto che il virus è meno pericoloso, visto che Delta non era il disastro planetario che doveva essere (anzi...), e Omicron è stata definita dal Sudafrica alla stregua del raffreddore?
> ...


Per chi crede sia ancora un raffreddore comunico che ad esempio un amico che l’ha preso alle Canarie da vaccinato con due dosi è a letto da 8 giorni con 39 e non sembra passargli. La definisce come il dolore più acuto che ha provato in vita sua. Ha ovviamente contagiato i genitori, non così anziani, entrambi vaccinati con due dosi, entrambi con 39 di febbre e super conciati male. Si spera nessuno vada all’altro mondo, ma il mio amico è super convinto che senza la doppia dose non sa se lui stesso, ma di sicuro i genitori, a questo punto sarebbero in un altro mondo. 

Ovviamente è un caso isolato e non fa statistica, e fortunatamente non tutti se lo beccano “così bene” con una carica virale così alta, ma ancora che si definisca il covid come un semplice raffreddore…..

Ci arriverà ad esserlo, a forza di dosi e a forza di persone vaccinate che abbasseranno verosimilmente mano a mano sempre più la carica virale


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Per chi crede sia ancora un raffreddore comunico che ad esempio un amico che l’ha preso alle Canarie da vaccinato con due dosi è a letto da 8 giorni con 39 e non sembra passargli. La definisce come il dolore più acuto che ha provato in vita sua. Ha ovviamente contagiato i genitori, non così anziani, entrambi vaccinati con due dosi, entrambi con 39 di febbre e super conciati male. Si spera nessuno vada all’altro mondo, ma il mio amico è super convinto che senza la doppia dose non sa se lui stesso, ma di sicuro i genitori, a questo punto sarebbero in un altro mondo.
> 
> Ovviamente è un caso isolato e non fa statistica, e fortunatamente non tutti se lo beccano “così bene” con una carica virale così alta, ma ancora che si definisca il covid come un semplice raffreddore…..
> 
> Ci arriverà ad esserlo, a forza di dosi e a forza di persone vaccinate che abbasseranno verosimilmente mano a mano sempre più la carica virale


Hai detto correttamente: è un caso isolato. Uno dei pochi casi isolati in cui una malattia ha creato problemi.

Sarebbe potuto succedere anche con una normale influenza, che infatti miete vittime ogni anno, ma nessuno in quel caso si è mai posto i problemi che ci si pone con il COVID.


----------

